
Show HN: Create React/Navi App – CRA@2 with routing, mdx and static rendering - jamesknelson
https://frontarm.com/navi/create-react-navi-app/
======
yodon
I just switched a moderately complex personal project from Next.js to Navi.
The use cases aren't precisely identical but are more than close enough for my
needs. I'm super excited about the huge reduction in complexity and I got
while switching to Navi and the sense that if I have to be dependent on a
mostly one-developer npm package it will be a lot easier to wean myself off
Navi if the developer disappears in the future than it would be to wean myself
off Next.js if Next's essentially one developer disappears atsome point.

~~~
yodon
And full Typescript support right out of the box is a total win.

